

Getting into the machine learning/NLP business - mfalcon

I'm working as a web software developer but I'm really interested in the Machine Learning and Natural Language Processing fields. I've begun self studying(I took the ML class from Stanford) and I'm playing with the idea to start a business using this technologies.<p>The point is that I don't know how to start, what could be the potential clients and market, how much knowledge would be necessary to get clients...<p>There are a lot of stories in HN about web applications, but I didn't read anything about this kind of companies/startups, maybe because this technologies require building personalized solutions instead of the one to many from most startups.<p>I think that the path will get clearer as I keep reading and getting practice, but I'd nice to know some experiences from another people with similar interests.
======
bdhecks
Potential market? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4183362>

